# Lou Amundson



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

There have been several articles saying the Hornets are the front runners in acquiring his services. What does everyone think about this guy? I'm pretty sure he could help the Hornets with rebounding, shot blocking and hustle energy. 

This is the latest article so perhaps he is indeed headed to NOLA. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/rumors/...t=AoxUnM2zpKlKAsjw8lUhkty8vLYF?urn=nba-268101


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets could certainly use some hustle like this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0qehfdgTLA&feature=related


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hes 100% what this team needs. hes an excellent garbage man and could be this seasons ryan bowen, except lou would actual possess basketball skills of course. If the hornets get him for cheap I think it'll be a great move, guy plays much bigger than he is and does the dirty work that nobody on our team really seems willing to.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The guy is very useful, so long as he continues to play hard he should help the hornets. Heck it wouldn't be hard for him to get big minutes with their current frontline rotation.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Do it up!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm all for this move. No-brainer.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I miss Lou on the Suns. I want him to land somewhere tbh. He's such a hard worker and hustle player.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

No word on him signing yet. I'm starting to wonder if he'll even become a Hornet. I know it takes time to get these things worked out but I thought it would've been done by now with training camp about 2 weeks away.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Signing Lou would presumably push Pondexter and Brackins into the 11th and 12th man roles respectively and put Aaron Gray in a suit on the sidelines.

EDIT: He was signed by the Warriors to a larger contract than the Hornets could afford under the luxury tax.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah, I'm just seeing Lou has decided to take his talents to the Bay Area.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That must be the first move the Warriors have made all offseason that didn't make you scratch your head and think..wtf?...Wait...Did they give him 5 years at 12 million a year or something like that?


----------

